# Under Bed Storage



## Bayerlake (Oct 7, 2016)

Please don't take this as a dumb question, but is there under bed storage in the 326RL? Looked at one but forgot to check and nearest dealer is 3.5 hours away.

Thanks


----------



## Bayerlake (Oct 7, 2016)

Yes, there is under bed storage in a 326RL!


----------

